
Companies 'can sack workers for refusing to use fingerprint scanners' - conductor
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/27/companies-can-sack-workers-for-refusing-to-use-fingerprint-scanners
======
LinuxBender
In any right-to-work state, a company can fire you because they don't like the
color of your shoes. It may give them a bad reputation and they may find it
harder to get good employees, but they can fire someone for nearly any trivial
reason that does not tread on discrimination.

